# bank recapitalization = ανακεφαλαιοποίηση των τραπεζών, κεφαλαιακή ενίσχυση των τραπεζών



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο αγγλικός όρος αναφέρεται στην ενίσχυση της κεφαλαιακής βάσης των τραπεζών για να ισχυροποιηθούν και να βελτιωθεί η ρευστότητα. Στο δελτίο του Mega που παρακολούθησα δύο δημοσιογράφοι αντάλλαξαν δύο διαφορετικές αποδόσεις για τον όρο: ο ένας μίλησε για _ανακεφαλαίωση των τραπεζών_ και η άλλη για _επανακεφαλαιοποίηση_.

Ευρήματα:
ανακεφαλαιοποίηση των τραπεζών 171.000
επανακεφαλαιοποίηση των τραπεζών 97.900
ανακεφαλαίωση των τραπεζών 32.100
επανακεφαλαίωση των τραπεζών 10 

Βέβαια, το *κεφαλαιοποιώ* σημαίνει ότι μετατρέπω ένα χρηματικό ποσό σε κεφάλαιο (π.χ. _κεφαλαιοποιώ τα κέρδη / τους τόκους_) ή, μεταφορικά (και δεν βλέπω αυτή τη σημασία στα λεξικά), ότι αξιοποιώ κάποιες εξελίξεις (και τις μετατρέπω π.χ. σε _πολιτικό κεφάλαιο_). Εδώ βέβαια δεν μετατρέπεται καμιά τράπεζα σε κεφάλαιο. Αλλά και η _ανακεφαλαίωση_ ακούγεται αστεία.

Ίσως η *κεφαλαιακή ενίσχυση των τραπεζών* είναι καλύτερα και σαφέστερα ελληνικά. Τι προτείνετε να βάλω στον τίτλο;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 21, 2011)

Σε πρόσφατη μετάφραση κοινοτικού κειμένου που έκανα σε συνεργασία με άλλον συνάδελφο, με θέμα απόφαση της Επιτροπής σχετικά με κρατική ενίσχυση τραπεζών [περισσότερα εδώ:Κρατική ενίσχυση C 11/09 (σχετίζεται με την NN 2/10 (πρώην N 429/09) και την N 19/10] — Μέτρα ανακεφαλαιοποίησης υπέρ της FBN και του ABN Amro group)], αποδώσαμε τον όρο *ανακεφαλαιοποίηση*.
Εγώ θα απέφευγα την ενίσχυση, γιατί τότε τι θα πούμε για το aid;


----------



## Themis (Sep 21, 2011)

Ποιος είμαι εγώ για να διαφωνήσω με την προφεσόρισσα Ολ; Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας λοιπόν ας ξεχάσουμε την ανακεφαλαίωση και ας μην πληγωθούμε που η recapitalisation είναι ... Πώς λέμε market capitalisation; Καμία σχέση.

Η ΙΑΤΕ προτιμάει ρητά την ανακεφαλαιοποίηση, ας μείνουμε λοιπόν σε αυτό. Η επανακεφαλαιοποίηση είναι βέβαια ακριβώς η ίδια λέξη, σύμφωνα με τη γενική τάση να λέγεται (και ολοένα συχνότερα να γράφεται) το "επανα-" αντί του "ανα-". Οι μεταφραστές όμως δεν πληρώνονται με το μήκος των λέξεων αλλά με τον αριθμό τους, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να γράφουν παντού "επανα-".

Η κεφαλαιακή ενίσχυση δεν μου φαίνεται ωστόσο καθόλου κακή, και οπωσδήποτε είναι ακριβής περιγραφή για το τι σημαίνει ένας όρος που, αν τον αναλύσεις σαν λέξη, δεν βγαίνει νόημα. Χωρίς να αρνούμαι ότι υπάρχει και capital aid - αλλά ούτως ή άλλως, αν δεν υπάρχουν συμφραζόμενα, ο μεταφραστής δεν μπορεί να ελπίζει ούτε σε ενίσχυση ούτε σε βοήθεια.


----------



## rogne (Oct 9, 2011)

Από enet:

"Είμαστε αποφασισμένοι να κάνουμε ό,τι είναι απαραίτητο για να διασφαλίσουμε την _ανακεφαλαίωση _των τραπεζών μας", δήλωσε η Μέρκελ...

"Ανακεφαλαιοποίηση", "επανακεφαλαιοποίηση", "αναδιάρθρωση κεφαλαίων", "κεφαλαιακή ενίσχυση" -- καλά και σωστά όλα αυτά. Αλλά μόνο η "ανακεφαλαίωση", που παραπέμπει τη _recapitalization _στη _recapitulation_, μας φτάνει μέχρι τις ...θεολογικές καταβολές των οικονομικών όρων. Όταν οι δημοσιογράφοι κάνουν επίδειξη λογιοσύνης στα οικονομικά, τα αποτελέσματα μπορούν να είναι ενδιαφέροντα!


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2011)

ανακεφαλαίωση των τραπεζών: μία από τα ίδια με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες, λες και δεν τα μάθαμε πια στο πετσί μας


----------



## rogne (Oct 9, 2011)

Λίγη ακόμα οικονομική θεολογία, εδώ. "Δόξα τα λεφτά, έχουμε Θεό", που λένε και οι τοίχοι...


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Αναφέρεστε στην recapitulation / επανασυνθηκολόγηση;
:)


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Δεν είχα προσέξει πόσο διαδεδομένα είναι τα εσφαλμένα *_κεφαλοποίηση_ / *_ανακεφαλοποίηση_. Παραμένει βέβαιο ότι το _κεφάλαιο_ δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με τον _κέφαλο_ (_grey mullet_).


----------



## Themis (Oct 10, 2011)

Για μερικά λεπτά, κεφαλ*ο*ποίηση/ ανακεφαλ*ο*ποίηση έβλεπα, κεφαλ*αιο*ποίηση/ ανακεφαλ*αι**ο*ποίηση διάβαζα. Και έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου να καταλάβω ποιο είναι το σοφό υπονοούμενο του Νίκελ. Είχα ξεχάσει, φαίνεται, να απενεργοποιήσω το autocorrect του γλωσσικού διορθωτή στον εγκέφαλό μου.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 10, 2011)

Themis said:


> Για μερικά λεπτά, κεφαλ*ο*ποίηση/ ανακεφαλ*ο*ποίηση έβλεπα, κεφαλ*αιο*ποίηση/ ανακεφαλ*αι**ο*ποίηση διάβαζα. Και έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου να καταλάβω ποιο είναι το σοφό υπονοούμενο του Νίκελ. Είχα ξεχάσει, φαίνεται, να απενεργοποιήσω το autocorrect του γλωσσικού διορθωτή στον εγκέφαλό μου.



Να σε διαβεβαιώσω ότι δεν ήσουν ο μόνος που τα έβλεπε έτσι κι αναρωτιόταν τι πάει στραβά.


----------

